# Camel Spider in Southern Utah



## Desert scorps (Apr 18, 2015)

I came to Saint George Utah today and when we got there we went to a desert a little off the south mountains. I have caught a Scolopendra Polymorpha and almost a desert hairy scorpion but thats not what this is about. So i found a small camel spider about an inch long and i need to know lots of info on them because i really want to keep it.


----------



## Biollantefan54 (Apr 18, 2015)

I recommend reading this thread.
http://arachnoboards.com/ab/showthread.php?59006-solifugids-actually-lives-longer-than-we-think


----------



## pannaking22 (Apr 18, 2015)

Keep them dry, give them a hide (or several) so they can get away from the light, really good ventilation, feed maybe once a week. I've heard that using a fan that blows right into the enclosure helps a lot, but there's still a lot we don't know about keeping solfugids. Poke around here on AB a bit more and hopefully you'll find something. I tried to summarize what all I've read recently, but I don't have much experience with them and I'm in Illinois where there are no solfugids to be found


----------



## Desert scorps (Apr 18, 2015)

pannaking22 said:


> Keep them dry, give them a hide (or several) so they can get away from the light, really good ventilation, feed maybe once a week. I've heard that using a fan that blows right into the enclosure helps a lot, but there's still a lot we don't know about keeping solfugids. Poke around here on AB a bit more and hopefully you'll find something. I tried to summarize what all I've read recently, but I don't have much experience with them and I'm in Illinois where there are no solfugids to be found


Alright thanks for the info.

---------- Post added 04-18-2015 at 09:30 AM ----------




Biollantefan54 said:


> I recommend reading this thread.
> http://arachnoboards.com/ab/showthread.php?59006-solifugids-actually-lives-longer-than-we-think


Thanks for the very informational thread.


----------



## jiacovazzi (Apr 18, 2015)

That's awesome to hear! I was in Saint George and Zion national park 3 weeks ago. Saw tons of true spiders and some burrows but no t's. Do you have a pic of the camel spider sp? Does anyone know what tarantula
Sp are typical of that area?


----------



## pannaking22 (Apr 18, 2015)

jiacovazzi said:


> That's awesome to hear! I was in Saint George and Zion national park 3 weeks ago. Saw tons of true spiders and some burrows but no t's. Do you have a pic of the camel spider sp? Does anyone know what tarantula
> Sp are typical of that area?


Try posting your tarantula question in the tarantula forum. More likely that someone who knows will answer there than in this subforum


----------



## gumby (Apr 19, 2015)

jiacovazzi said:


> That's awesome to hear! I was in Saint George and Zion national park 3 weeks ago. Saw tons of true spiders and some burrows but no t's. Do you have a pic of the camel spider sp? Does anyone know what tarantula
> Sp are typical of that area?


 I think if memory serves there are two species of Ts you can find in utah one being A. idious I had one that was a female for a bit but they don't tend to fair as well captive there have been issues getting viable captive bred slings in the past.and more info search for the above species in the forum.


----------



## Desert scorps (Apr 19, 2015)

jiacovazzi said:


> That's awesome to hear! I was in Saint George and Zion national park 3 weeks ago. Saw tons of true spiders and some burrows but no t's. Do you have a pic of the camel spider sp? Does anyone know what tarantula
> Sp are typical of that area?



 There is the link to the camel spider. It is about 1 inch in length


----------



## Smokehound714 (Apr 26, 2015)

Appears to be an Eremobates, these require stable sandy substrate.

  You'll need to mix sand and a little clay, saturate it, then let it dry.  adding silt helps greatly in maintaining stability.  

   While you wait for it to dry, you can house her (it's a female) in a container with loose sand and something flat to hide under until the substrate is ready for her.

   This is a good genus, they tend to do better in captivity than others.


----------



## Desert scorps (May 5, 2015)

Thanks smokehound. I have her in a 50/50 sand clay substrate. She has a little digout underneath a flat rock thats in there. But i have 1 question. She isnt eating, why is that? It is 72 degrees F in the room she is in.


----------



## Smokehound714 (May 7, 2015)

She may be getting ready for a molt.  they molt in rapid succession, generally once or twice a month, though eremobates is known for taking a long time to complete molting.


----------



## Desert scorps (May 13, 2015)

Smokehound714 said:


> She may be getting ready for a molt.  they molt in rapid succession, generally once or twice a month, though eremobates is known for taking a long time to complete molting.


 Thats good to know, i was a little worried because i know they dont do too well in captivity but im almost certain she is due for a molt. Thank you for all your help.


----------

